# [SEMI - SOLVED]Qnapi, a menu kontekstowe

## Zitan

Jak skonfigurować Gnome?, tak aby w menu kontekstowym była możliwość pobierania napisów po kliknięciu prawym przyciskiem myszy na filmie i wyborze z menu kontekstowego opcji "Pobierz napisy", tak jak ma to mniejsce w Windowsie. Zajrzałem do Google, np. w Debianie lub Ubuntu oprócz samego qnapi jest jeszcze qnapi-gnome. Sądziłem że ten pakiet zastępuje w ebulidzie Qnapi dla Gentoo flaga gnome, no chyba że coś robię nie tak jak powinienem.

```
[ebuild   R   ~] media-video/qnapi-0.1.6_rc2-r1  USE="gnome (-aqua) -kde (-kdeenablefinal)" 207 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 207 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /var/lib/layman/roslin
```

----------

## soban_

A to ciekawe, bo w KDE trybi od razu. Nawet masowo mozna pobierac napisy, poprzez zaznaczenie paru i uruchomieniu przy pomocy qnapi. A probowales dodawac program, zeby uruchomil po prostu za pomoca qnapi (tak jak wybiera sie np zeby uruchamial za pomoc VLC, czy smplayer)? Pamietam ze mi to kiedys pomoglo... ale jak zrobic zeby byla belka pod tytulem "pobierz i dopasuj napisy" w menu podrecznym gnoma gdy sie kliknie na .avi itp to nie wiem (-: chyba ze da sie ustawic tytul po dodaniu programu, tak jak wyzej podalem.

----------

## Zitan

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> A probowales dodawac program, zeby uruchomil po prostu za pomoca qnapi (tak jak wybiera sie np zeby uruchamial za pomoc VLC, czy smplayer)? Pamietam ze mi to kiedys pomoglo... 

 

Tak też zrobiłem, i jak najbardziej to działa tylko sądziłem że po prostu robię coś źle jeśli chodzi o konfigurację Qnapi, skoro coś może działać lepiej to czemu tego nie ustawić, ale najwyraźniej Qnapi w Gentoo jest tej możliwości pozbawione mam na myśli opcji w menu kontekstowym. Dodaję [SEMI - SOLVED].

----------

## Jacekalex

Raczej nie jest pozbawione w Gentoo, bo w Debianie paczka Qnapi-Gnome też ma dosć ciekawą zawartość:

http://packages.debian.org/pl/sid/all/qnapi-gnome/filelist

Podejrzewam, że jest to spowodowane sporymi zmianami w GNome (mam na myśli różnice między Nautilusami 2 i 3) i związanym z nimi zamieszaniem.

W dodatku, jeśli Qnapi-Gnome ma takie zależności:

http://packages.debian.org/pl/sid/qnapi-gnome

to nie czaję, czego po nim więcej oczekujesz.

Z resztą zawsze możesz zapytać u źródła:

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=91654#p91654

W dodatku paczka Qnapi-Gnome zawsze miała niezwykle ważną zawartość  :Wink: 

Ma tez niezły opis:

 *Quote:*   

> Nautilus
> 
> Aby zintegrować QNapi z Nautilusem, potrzebny bedzie zainstalowany pakiet nautilus-actions oraz plik qnapi-download.schemas, który znajdziesz w katalogu /usr/share/doc/qnapi.
> 
> Należy skopiować plik do katalogu /usr/share/gconf/schemas/ i wykonać polecenie:
> ...

 

Sznurek: http://krzemin.iglu.cz/software/qnapi

Do tego pewna straszna trudnosć:

 *Quote:*   

> qlist qnapi | grep gconf
> 
> /etc/gconf/schemas/qnapi-download.schemas

 

Ten plik już nie siedzi w /usr/share/doc/qnapi.... tylko tam, gdzie powinien.

A odpalić 

```
gconf-editor
```

 i poszukać klucza zawierającego qnapi, to  chyba wykonalne, prawda?

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

